# OT: BlayZa



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

Check your PMs.


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

bump


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

and again ...


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

once more ...


----------



## BlayZa (Dec 31, 2002)

righteo  
checkin


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BlayZa</b>!
> righteo
> checkin


Checked in and replied!


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

Your latest PMs have also been read and replied to.


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

Even more PMs about trades have been sent.


----------



## BlayZa (Dec 31, 2002)

ok just in the door  checkin now mate


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

New trade offered!


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

Hey, get a room, you guys.


----------



## BlayZa (Dec 31, 2002)

hehe checking now gambitnut


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

There is a possible snag with our upcoming trade.


----------



## BlayZa (Dec 31, 2002)

checked and replied


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BlayZa</b>!
> checked and replied


Same here!


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

Still more trade talk ...


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

Hey, I just read all your PM's and, frankly, I think that gambitnut has a point. It's well though-out, and, seemingly, valid in every facet.


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ABM</b>!
> Hey, I just read all your PM's and, frankly, I think that gambitnut has a point. It's well though-out, and, seemingly, valid in every facet.


Can mods see all PMs? Which trade do you like better?


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>gambitnut</b>!
> 
> 
> Can mods see all PMs?


 


Well, uhhmmmm...........no.  

(OK, so I was in a bit of a silly mood.}


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

Good call, ABM. Don't admit we can read all their personal correspondances.

The PMs may become less juicy.


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ABM</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh well, I happen to agree with you though, I hope BlayZa sees it anyway.


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Minstrel</b>!
> Good call, ABM. Don't admit we can read all their personal correspondances.
> 
> The PMs may become less juicy.


Well, then, is this where I go ahead and report that the rift between Talhard and Ed O. is actually all a charade - schemed on an ongoing basis via lengthy PM scripting sessions?


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

We had a trade with Atlanta of Bonzi, Bobby Jackson, Ruben Patterson and our second round pick in 05 for Dan Dickau, Kerry Kittles, Nazr Mohammed and their second round picks in 04 and 06. The Atlanta owner insisted on taking out our second round pick in 05 and getting CWebb for Reef. I still like it but BlayZa doesn't. Now, the Atlanta GM is offering to change the 04 pick from a second round pick to a lottery protected first round pick. We need a center, Bonzi hasn't played that well this year so he won't be that great in next year's game and Dickau is about as good as Jackson in this game.

The other trade I was talking about was Bonzi and Eddie Robinson for Tim Thomas and a first round pick but that trade has fallen apart.


----------



## BlayZa (Dec 31, 2002)

replying


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>gambitnut</b>!
> We had a trade with Atlanta of Bonzi, Bobby Jackson, Ruben Patterson and our second round pick in 05 for Dan Dickau, Kerry Kittles, Nazr Mohammed and their second round picks in 04 and 06. The Atlanta owner insisted on taking out our second round pick in 05 and getting CWebb for Reef. I still like it but BlayZa doesn't. Now, the Atlanta GM is offering to change the 04 pick from a second round pick to a lottery protected first round pick. We need a center, Bonzi hasn't played that well this year so he won't be that great in next year's game and Dickau is about as good as Jackson in this game.


Now Atlanta wants Qyntel Woods as well. He hasn't shown any improvement this year so I would probably be willing to let the guy I just met go. What do people here think?


----------



## BlayZa (Dec 31, 2002)

-pass-


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

No more trade offers for now but still more things to talk about. They made a mistake and Raul Lopez is going to be a FA, are we going to pick up his extention? Are we going to attempt to resign RBB? At this point, my answer to both questions is no, how about you? Do you think we need to make any more trades?


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

Your latest message has been read and the reply has been sent.


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

More offseason questions are waiting for your opinion ...


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

Another PM is waiting for you ...


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

Expansion Draft talk ...


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Only ABM is special and can read your PMs.

-Petey


----------



## DariusMiles23 (Aug 29, 2003)

Gambitnut i sent you a trade. I am interested in Woods.


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BlazerShorty990</b>!
> Gambitnut i sent you a trade. I am interested in Woods.


I think we is pretty happy with our current team unless you blow us away with an offer.


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

New trade offered. I think I'm against it right now, how about you?


----------



## BlayZa (Dec 31, 2002)

aight man , im checkin it out now


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

How come you guys never PM me with trade ideas. Gee Whiz, I give you Webber and never hear from you again? What gives?


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

> Your latest message has been read and the reply has been sent.


I suspect this thread contains some sort of terrorist 'chatter'. I'm calling John Ashcroft and reporting it. 

barfo


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>barfo</b>!
> 
> I suspect this thread contains some sort of terrorist 'chatter'. I'm calling John Ashcroft and reporting it.
> 
> barfo


:uhoh:


----------



## BlayZa (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HOWIE</b>!
> How come you guys never PM me with trade ideas. Gee Whiz, I give you Webber and never hear from you again? What gives?


and we passed on the favor to the hawks 

we are like the ashes , just waiting for a phoenix to pop out

eta 2005


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BlayZa</b>!
> 
> 
> and we passed on the favor to the hawks
> ...


Now what did you do? You were suppose to help is out. We took Damon off your hands!  

I guess that I am just lonely, cause you don't write anymore, you got what you wanted out of me and then don't call. I guess it just hurts, thats all. :laugh:


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>HOWIE</b>!
> 
> 
> Now what did you do? You were suppose to help is out. We took Damon off your hands!
> ...


:ghug: 

By the way, BlayZa, check your PMs.


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>barfo</b>!
> 
> I suspect this thread contains some sort of terrorist 'chatter'. I'm calling John Ashcroft and reporting it.
> 
> barfo


Yep! We're going to take over the Keeper League!


----------



## BlayZa (Dec 31, 2002)

*all sorts*

responding


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: all sorts*



> Originally posted by <b>BlayZa</b>!
> responding


Same here.


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

BlayZa, you have another PM waiting for you.


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

Still more ...


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

Another ...


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

BlayZa, you have another PM waiting for you.

Hap, you have one as well.


----------



## BlayZa (Dec 31, 2002)

replied


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

Reply about Nedzad Sinanovic waiting for you.


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

Final expansion draft message waiting for you.


----------



## BlayZa (Dec 31, 2002)

replied 

thanks


----------



## DariusMiles23 (Aug 29, 2003)

Gambitnut check your PM's


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BlazerShorty990</b>!
> Gambitnut check your PM's


Replied.


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

BlayZa, what do you think our pick is worth? Check your PMs.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

this thread is inappropriate.


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>tblazrdude</b>!
> this thread is inappropriate.


It is better than waiting a day or two for BlayZa to see my PMs. When you are trying to make a trade you can't have that or another team will beat you to it. I had a problem getting through to BlayZa several times before I started this thread. Don't get me wrong, I like BlayZa and think we make a good team, I just want to make sure we don't miss out on a chance to make a move.


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

BlayZa, we need to figure out what would entice us to trade the 3rd pick. We have already received one offer, what do you think?


----------



## BlayZa (Dec 31, 2002)

replied


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

Message waiting about trading bad contracts.


----------



## BlayZa (Dec 31, 2002)

new offer for our #3 pick

i was thinking also

If anyone from our forum is interested in becoming an advisor to the Blazers in the Keeper Virtual League here at BBB.net just pm myself (GM) or gambitnut (owner) and we'll try get you in the mix. Things are getting quite intersting at the moment and there are a lot of potential moves on the horizon , hearing anothers perspective is always a good idea so let us know 

If yer keen we could expand into an Assistant GM role or Scout

Go KVL Blazers !


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BlayZa</b>!
> new offer for our #3 pick
> 
> i was thinking also
> ...


Replied about the offer.

As for the job, we would still like a salary cap expert for the job of Team President/Assistant GM.


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

Important draft message waiting for you!


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

New trade offered!


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BlayZa</b>!
> new offer for our #3 pick
> 
> i was thinking also
> ...


Can I get into the mix with you two?


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>HOWIE</b>!
> 
> 
> Can I get into the mix with you two?


You already have a team! LOL!:laugh:


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>gambitnut</b>!
> New trade offered!


Actually, two trades!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Man when I saw this thread, I was literally wondering did BlayZa still not check his PM's?


----------



## Freshtown (May 24, 2004)

Hello:

Best. Thread. Ever.

Regards:

Freshtown


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> Man when I saw this thread, I was literally wondering did BlayZa still not check his PM's?


We've had many PMs to dicsuss!:laugh:


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Freshtown</b>!
> Hello:
> 
> Best. Thread. Ever.
> ...


No, far from the best. It is boring, but pretty effective.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> Man when I saw this thread, I was literally wondering did BlayZa still not check his PM's?


:laugh: HKF, Just to let you know that picture scared the hell outta me. Ugh, i can no longer look at your avatar.:hurl:


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

KVBL trade offers to discuss.


----------



## BlayZa (Dec 31, 2002)

checkin


----------



## BlayZa (Dec 31, 2002)

ok replied


----------

